# Chain saw file hook sharpener DIY for bigger hooks.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

I have used this for over 20 years and it works great. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBmtKHwXQyk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

.....


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi jlw1972. 
I am not spam. I am a serious fisherman sharing a lifetimes worth of information through video. Many people/admins. thank me for posting and being retired it keeps me out of the wife's way. You would be surprised how many youngsters email me with questions and if I don't know the answer I direct them to someone that does. 
Now if I were selling shoes would be spam, but I always try to post in appropriate categories and always respond if I remember to check the notification box. LOL 
We are all in this together, not to be tore apart by infighting. 
Video is a very real part of forums these days and could breathe some life into some that are failing. It's just all in how you look at it. :thumbup:
Have a great year fishing.

Clayton Will


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm scratching my head too with the respond from the other guy. Maybe he want to know if spam is the right bait for some flathead cat fish?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

WillCFish - good post and very good tip. I enjoy the contributions of your posts, and have looked at a lot of your youtube videos - most of which are good tips. Thanks much, and keep em coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank You, Fish-N-Fur,


----------

